# Another jogging suit for Jose'



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

It's finally warming up here in the Pacific Northwest - it has been unseasonally cold and Jose' has needed a jogging suit and a coat on when he goes out for a walk. Today it is warm enough for him to wear his new spring outfit.

Being a good boy and modeling for mommy











Going to see what his big brother is peeing on











Showing off mommy's limited embroidery skills











The shirt is made from a green, navy, and white striped tank top that I no longer wore. I lined it with white jersey knit for a little more warmth. The pants are made from navy polar fleece that I dressed up a bit with a bone applique with his name embroidered on it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You MADE that?! FANTASTIC! I love it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow Jose looks great in his new gear! You are very talented, I'm impressed.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

That is adorable! Great job! I love his tongue hanging out, too cute!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

You made that from scratch? It is wonderful and if you ever think about making/selling them I would surely be interested for my boys once they're grown!

I'm sat here right now looking at a few metres of fleece wondering how on earth I'm going to tackle making simple/basic sleep sacks lmao .... I look at the detail & skill involved in that suit and it makes me wanna howl with jealousy. I saw a great vid on youtube t'other day about making beds without sewing (cutting & tying knots all the way around the edges), that's about all my skill level can manage!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Dee, you must find a link to that video for me! Please, I'd love to try.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Dee, you must find a link to that video for me! Please, I'd love to try.


Here 'tis: 




I cleaned out the 12yo son's clothes, socks, beanies etc. this a.m. so am going to stuff mine with that stuff instead of the dacron. The "lumps" will give them more fun to snuffle around in and reorganise with their little noses as they do


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks love, I'm off to watch it now!


----------

